# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Meklēju PIC guru.

## Jan4iks

Sakarā ar nelielu projektu meklēju cilvēku, kam būtu pieredze darbā ar PIC (iespējams arī cits mikrokontrolieris). Iesākumā ideja vienkārša: uztveram datus no dažādiem iepriekš reģistrētiem raidītājiem (datu formāts apmēram zināms) un nosūtam caur USB uz datoru. Tālāk datus apstrādājam un attēlojam specializētā programmā. Sīkāka informācija PM.

----------


## Jan4iks

Jā, visi tik aizņemti, tik aizņemti, ka neliela haltūriņa neinteresē....  ::  . Nu ko, tad laikam nāksies naudu maksāt ārzemniekiem par jau gatavu PICu.

----------


## next

A tu gribeji tautieshus pa leeto izkalpinaat?

----------


## Delfins

Speci tagad ir īpaši dārgi. Vari paņemt kādu studentiņu.
EPIS te baigi tēloja kruto guru...

----------


## Jan4iks

Tautietim(studentam) es biju domājis dot iespēju nopelnīt vairāk nekā ārzemniekiem, jo iespējams, ka šis projektiņš varētu būt interesants ne tikai man. Protams tautietis(students) nekļūtu par miljonāru, bet kabatas naudu nopelnītu. Gatavs PIC ar visu platīti, pasūtot no ārzemnieka man izmaksās ~35 EUR.

----------


## sharps

> Tautietim(studentam) es biju domājis dot iespēju nopelnīt vairāk nekā ārzemniekiem, jo iespējams, ka šis projektiņš varētu būt interesants ne tikai man. Protams tautietis(students) nekļūtu par miljonāru, bet kabatas naudu nopelnītu. Gatavs PIC ar visu platīti, pasūtot no ārzemnieka man izmaksās ~35 EUR.


 un ko tad tu vieteejam? chiriku maksaasi?

----------


## Delfins

Pieļauju, ka LV pārāk lepni, dēļ 65EUR neies piņķerēties..
Vari Epi pierunāt  ::  bet tas ir sadomazohizms.

----------


## Texx

Interesanti, ka ārzemnieki tiešām taisīs specifisku risinājumu par 35 EUR?! Tas darba uzdevums jau varēja būt konkrētāks, bez tam mazliet tāda sajūta, ka nav jau precīzi zināms tas datu algoritms. Tam darītājam vēl nāksies burties cauri. Tas pasākums varētu atmaksāties, ja pasūtītājs garantētu, ka vajadzēs vairāk nekā vienu izstrādājumu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ir pieredze pic un usb risinajumu izveide, bet tev jasaprot, ka shi specializeta programa datu sanemsanai ari maksas tev naudinu. Ari atkarigs, v ai pic taisa ka COM emulatoru vai jaraksta HID komunikacija taja progarma, kas butu mazliet sarezgitak.
Ja gribi parunaties par sito, tad uzzvani 26405758.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> Jā, visi tik aizņemti, tik aizņemti, ka neliela haltūriņa neinteresē....  . Nu ko, tad laikam nāksies naudu maksāt ārzemniekiem par jau gatavu PICu.


 Ja tev zinaams gatavs produkts, kursh ir jau saprogrammeets un veic tev vajadziigaas funkcijas par 35 eirikiem - bez variantiem peerc nost.

Individuaals pasuutiijums sevi cienosham profesionaalim pilniigi noteikti maksaas daargaak. Un krietni.

Vprocheem vari iegaadaat USB Arduino un uzkodeet pats visu ko sirds veelaas. Atkariibaa no taa ko tu tur iisti gribi, vareetu buut kaa kulaks uz acs.

----------


## Jan4iks

> Interesanti, ka ārzemnieki tiešām taisīs specifisku risinājumu par 35 EUR?! Tas darba uzdevums jau varēja būt konkrētāks, bez tam mazliet tāda sajūta, ka nav jau precīzi zināms tas datu algoritms. Tam darītājam vēl nāksies burties cauri. Tas pasākums varētu atmaksāties, ja pasūtītājs garantētu, ka vajadzēs vairāk nekā vienu izstrādājumu.


 Risinājums jau ir uztaisīts un tiek tirgots. Datu algoritms ir zināms. Un varu garantēt, ka vajadzēs vismaz divus izstrādājumus  :: !

----------


## zzz

Ja biedra Jan4ika gribeetais aparaats jau eksistee un tiek tirgots par 35 eirikiem, tad biedrs Jan4iks vareetu paarstaat te taisiit slepeno izgudrojumu komeediju un vienkaarshi ieposteet noraadi uz sho gatavo aparaatu.

Tas tad beidzot skaidri paraadiis ko ta shis iisti grib, un vai kaads veeleesies taisiit klonu par leetaakaam naudinjaam.

----------


## Jan4iks

Vēlos šā klonu ar dažām shematiskā izpildījuma izmaiņām un pāris iespēju papildinājumiem: http://www.bukowc.com/Ostalo/TPMS/index.htm

----------


## Andrejs

klausies jančik,
Vai tiešam liekas, ka kāds (ja nu vienīgi epis) ņemsies programēt piedāvāto ierīci pa 35eur?? Vīriņs ir uztaisijs( un ieguldijis daudz darba) un grib ~60eur. Vai tad tas ir daudz par strādājošu "šķuninga" elementu?
 Par minētajiem 35eur varētu uzzīmēt shemai platīti - taisīt un programmēt varēsi pats, vai ja gribi 100 gab, tad varētu tuvotie šim ciparam par vienu gab.
šādas ierīces izstrāde no 0 maksās vairākus 100eur, pat studentam.

velkam tu ze real vorld  ::

----------


## Texx

Es gan neņemos to ierīci taisīt, jo mana kompetence nav tik liela un tas man prasītu ilgu laiku. Bet par pašu aprātu. Vai es parezi sapratu, ka tas aparāts uztvers informāciju par spiedienu riepās? Un vairāk neko? Riepas taču automātiski nepumpēs jeb tomēr?

----------


## Jan4iks

Pareizi saproti, uztvers riepu spiediena informāciju un arī temperatūru.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

klau - par 33eur tu vari aizmirst, ka kads tev to picu programes, ja tev nebus jau gatava programa. Vari aizmirst, ka kads datora softu programes, ja tur jau nebus gatava programa.

Ja tu piedava 33eur par plates izkodinasanu un pic pielodesanu un softa iedzisanu pica, tad par to vel var domat  (pie nosacijuma, ka detalas gada tu).
beefs

----------


## Epis

jā par 35 eiro kautko tādu varētu taisīt tikai tas kurš pats tās plates mājās arī kodina, savādāk viena PCB cehā izmaksās vien15-20Ls un tad par atlikušajiem 4.5-9.5Ls knapi detaļas var nopirkt, ja detaļas jau dod tad par tādu naudu cilvēks nevar mūsdienās atļauties strādāt pāris dienas, jo vienkārši badā nosprāgs.  ::  un ja pat plates kodina tad kautko tādu, varētu taisīt tas kuram jau ir labi pazīstams konkrētā PICu USB perifērija ar visiem kodiem, un ja rezultātā neko vairāk par pāris kodu rindām tur nevaig un to visu var 1nas dienas laikā izdarīt tad taisīt var. 

Es ar piciem neņemos. un pats mājās plates nekodinu.

----------


## Jan4iks

Tieši tāpēc jau arī meklēju GURU! Jo, ja cilvēks ir jau izkodis iebūvēto USB padarīšanu PICā, tad kādas problēmas sākumā PICa atmiņā ierakstīt sistēmai piesastītos devējus un pēc tam saņemt no viņiem informāciju par to stāvokļiem un noraidīt caur USB uz programmu (jau ir gatava), kas šos datus saprot. Datu formāts zināms. Protams es uzrakstīju diezgan virspusēji, jo zinu, ka šādu kodu uzrakstīšana ir nedaudz sarežģitāka. Nekad neesmu sapratis kā tajā PICā tie biti kustas, bet kopumā uzdevums man neliekās zinošam cilvēkam pārāk sarežģīts. Protams, ja jāsāk ar PICa apraksta studēšanu, tad tas ir drausmīgi sarežģits pasākums. Un platīti es neprasu uzzīmēt un izkodināt, jo atsvaidzinot savas zināšanas domāju ar to tiktu galā pats. Ko vēlējos no "GURU" ir tikai pliks PIC kods, kurš pilda man vēlamās lietas.

Pirmo gatavo PICu šodien pasūtīju, protams, ka par to naudu, ko biju plānojis ieguldīt sava koda izstrādē var nopirkt 5 gatavus PICus no aizrobežu speciālista. Skumji, bet tāda laikam ir realitāte.

Paldies par atsaucību, pasākums atceļas...   ::  .

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

redzu, ka tu isti neesi iebraucis fishka.
Ja! Protams - copy paste kodu no microchipa un tev ir pic, kursh mak stradat ar USB. Un tad tev ir kaut kada programa kas komunice ar tadiem USB chipiem. BEEEET - vai tev ir aprakstits komunikacijas protokols starp to programu un chipu?  Tu vispar zini, kadiem jabut tava PIC usb identifikacijas vardiem, lai TAAA programa pie ta slegtos klat? Vai tai programai, kas sanem datus uz PC ari ir pieejams source kods?

----------


## Texx

Nav nekā te skumja. Realitāte ir atkal tāda, ka guru nebūs ieinteresēts par pārdesmit latiem kaut ko kodēt, jo kā likums labam speciālistam darba vienmēr pietiek. Viss atkal nonāk pie tā paša kā maksāsi, tā būs. Būtu piesolījis par kārtu augstāku cenu kāds būtu pieteicies. Bet topika autoram atkal tas nav finansiāli izdevīgi.

----------


## Jan4iks

Ja daudz darba, tad kādas problēmas, netraucēšu.

Tiem kuriem nav daudz darba   ::   daļa no atrastās informācijas pdf failā.


Labots!
Fails dzēsts, jo tie, kuriem interesēja būs jau apskatījušies  :: !

----------


## ALB_RF

Прога с тестирование начиная от 300 лат. Даже если это просто светофор. Если есть готовое. то покупай и не думай. Потому как я не думаю, что 4то-то тебе подпишется сделать это менее чем за 35 евро...

----------

